#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Употребление каши способно продлить жизнь

## Юй Кан

*Ученые: употребление каши способно продлить жизнь*

Медики признали самыми полезными овсяную и рисовую каши

Москва, 31 июля – АиФ-Москва. Американские ученые, проведя длительное исследование, пришли к выводу, что употребление каши способно продлить жизнь и даже защитить от рака.

Сотрудники Национального института рака города Роквилл исследовали полезные свойства каши в течение 20 лет. В их исследовании приняли участие 400 тысяч человек, сообщает Medikforum.ru.

Исследователи пришли к выводу, что у людей, употреблявших не менее 25 граммов крупы ежедневно, риск умереть от рака был на 20 процентов меньше по сравнению с теми, кто съедал меньше 15 граммов крупы в сутки.

При этом наиболее полезными медики признали овсяную и рисовую каши. Однако у добровольцев, принимавших участие в эксперименте, самой популярной оказалась гречневая каша. Отметим, что в ней содержится практически полноценный по аминокислотному составу белок, в крупе бездна витаминов и полезных микроэлементов, по содержанию железа она может соревноваться с рыбой или красным мясом, а еще есть кальций, магний, фосфор.

http://www.aif.ru/food/news/419597

----------

Aion (06.08.2013), Kit (06.08.2013), Ануруддха (06.08.2013), Эделизи (06.08.2013), Энн Тэ (06.08.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Они же содержат глютен (клейковину). Не?

----------


## Ашвария

Вчера в новостях передали:
в Индии разработали новый социальный проект, согласно которому 2/3 населения страны, из небогатых граждан, каждый месяц планируют бесплатно выдавать пять килограммов крупы. Было сказано, что это самый крупномасштабный социальный проект в мире.
Думаю, эта каша реально способна продлить жизни людей.

http://zn.ua/WORLD/indiya-gotovit-sa...k-126832_.html

----------

Антон Соносон (27.06.2014), лесник (06.08.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Они же содержат глютен (клейковину). Не?


Ага. И -- из Вики:

Целиакия — генетически предрасположенная непереносимость продуктов питания, содержащих клейковину; является одной из форм энтеропатии, поражает тонкую кишку у детей и взрослых. Согласно докладу Всемирной организации гастроэнтерологов (ВОГ-OMGE) за февраль 2005 год — *распространенность целиакии у здорового взрослого населения колеблется в пределах примерно 1 из 100 и 1 на 300 человек в большинстве районов мира*.

----------

Аньезка (06.08.2013)

----------


## Styeba

По содержанию железа с большим отрывом лидируют гвозди, а кальция - известь.

----------

Bob (06.08.2013), Джигме (06.08.2013), Кузьмич (06.08.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> По содержанию железа с большим отрывом лидируют гвозди, а кальция - известь.


Приятного аппетита... : )

----------


## Neroli

А я люблю зохавать гречку, перловку и овсянку.
 Только не знаю зачем долго жить? Меня пугает дряхлось, немощность и маразм.

----------

Буль (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А я люблю зохавать гречку, перловку и овсянку.
>  Только не знаю зачем долго жить? Меня пугает дряхлось, немощность и маразм.


"Долго жить" обычно подразумевает "долго и полноценно жить". 
А зачем - так ведь на благо всех живых существ, как же ещё?
*начитывает Нероли просьбы не уходить и о повороте Колеса Учения*

----------

Алик (08.08.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> А я люблю зохавать гречку, перловку и овсянку.
>  Только не знаю зачем долго жить? Меня пугает дряхлось, немощность и маразм.


Какое дряхлость? Какой маразм?
Свекровь моей сестры в течение последних лет 30 жизни (после 62х) каждый день ела гречневую кашу, иногда дополнительно другую. У неё постоянно было артериальное давление 110/70, ясный ум, чувство юмора, лёгкий макияж, два любовника (которые периодически менялись в связи с безвременным уходом), и только одна болячка: в 83 года ей удалили аппендикс. Притом она ворчала и пошла на девятый день после операции в магазин ругаться, что это гречка по-видимому вызвала ей аппендицит, потому что попадалась шелуха.

----------

Bob (06.08.2013), Styeba (06.08.2013), Ануруддха (06.08.2013), Аньезка (06.08.2013), Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Джигме (06.08.2013), Иляна (20.12.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013), Степан Т (06.08.2013), Эделизи (06.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Вчера в новостях передали:
> в Индии разработали новый социальный проект, согласно которому 2/3 населения страны, из небогатых граждан, каждый месяц планируют бесплатно выдавать пять килограммов крупы. Было сказано, что это самый крупномасштабный социальный проект в мире.
> Думаю, эта каша реально способна продлить жизни людей.
> 
> http://zn.ua/WORLD/indiya-gotovit-sa...k-126832_.html


А какая в Индии "недорогая крупа", 5 кг которой будут бесплатно выдавать?

----------

Ашвария (06.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> А какая в Индии "недорогая крупа", 5 кг которой будут бесплатно выдавать?


Пока не говорят.
Вообще-то только в штате Керала массово выращивают более пяти видов риса.

----------


## Дхармананда

Греча - наше всё. (После Пушкина, конечно)

----------

Аурум (06.08.2013)

----------


## Kit

А еще если гречку не варить а замачивать в воде на ночь, то у такого способа есть масса преимуществ: все пит. вещества сохраняются, витамины не разрушается от термообработки. 
Гречка получается очень вкусная и рассыпчатая.
Интересно, а есть ли у такого способа недостатки? Почему-то на ум приходит, что может есть больший шанс аппендицита... Или еще что-то? 
Не знаю она мне в таком виде очень нравиться, но каждый раз ем с опаской.

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Какое дряхлость? Какой маразм?
> Свекровь моей сестры в течение последних лет 30 жизни (после 62х) каждый день ела гречневую кашу, иногда дополнительно другую. У неё постоянно было артериальное давление 110/70, ясный ум, чувство юмора, лёгкий макияж, два любовника (которые периодически менялись в связи с безвременным уходом).


Меня пугает дряхлось, немощность, маразм и любовники, умирающие в моей постели.

----------

Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Буль (07.08.2013), Бхусуку (07.08.2013), Иляна (20.12.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013), лесник (06.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Ешьте гречневую кашу и вы не умрете в постели своего любовника.  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (06.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

Крупу никакую в Индии чёй-то не видела. Один рис, рис, рис.... Тошнит от него уже. А гречку только в Дели достать можно, необжаренную. Зато овсянки тут хватает!

----------

Ашвария (06.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Москва, 31 июля – АиФ-Москва. Американские ученые, проведя длительное исследование, пришли к выводу, что употребление каши способно продлить жизнь и даже защитить от рака.


Долго ели, видать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> А еще если гречку не варить а замачивать в воде на ночь, то у такого способа есть масса преимуществ: все пит. вещества сохраняются, витамины не разрушается от термообработки. 
> Гречка получается очень вкусная и рассыпчатая.
> Интересно, а есть ли у такого способа недостатки? Почему-то на ум приходит, что может есть больший шанс аппендицита... Или еще что-то? 
> Не знаю она мне в таком виде очень нравиться, но каждый раз ем с опаской.


Про аппендицит - это, конечно, беспочвенное народное поверье.
А вот сырую гречку надо обязательно промыть если не варить, а просто вскипятить. Один хороший знакомый из Киева так заливал гречневую крупу холодной водой, настаивал и питался. И что-то ему стало нехорошо. Отнёс не вскрытый идентичный пакет гречки и остатки из начатого в лабораторию. Оказалось, что эта крупа вся содержит формальдегид. Про Россию не знаю. Его знакомый в Москве проверял две партии гречки - с ней всё было нормально.

----------

Kit (06.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Отнёс не вскрытый идентичный пакет гречки и остатки из начатого в лабораторию. Оказалось, что эта крупа вся содержит формальдегид. Про Россию не знаю. Его знакомый в Москве проверял две партии гречки - с ней всё было нормально.


Короче, насколько гречка вам жисть продлит, настолько формальдегид уменьшит. Природа любит равновесие.

----------

Дхармананда (06.08.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013), Эделизи (06.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Короче, на сколько гречка вам жисть продлит, настолько формальдегид уменьшит. Природа любит равновесие.


Нероли, Вы тоже не любите гречку?

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, Вы тоже не любите гречку?


Почему такой вывод? Обожаю гречку.

----------

Alex (13.01.2014), Ашвария (06.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Почему такой вывод? Обожаю гречку.


А, хорошо тогда. )))

----------


## Aion

> Только не знаю зачем долго жить?


Да этого никто кроме Козерогов не знает, но они, сами понимаете, узнают это, мягко говоря, не сразу...

----------


## Neroli

> Да этого никто кроме Козерогов не знает, но они, сами понимаете, узнают это, мягко говоря, не сразу...


Перед смертью?

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Перед смертью?


Нет, пораньше.

----------


## Georgiy

Театральный режиссер Немирович-Данченко прожил 85 лет, за 3 года до смерти, в 1940, его назначили председателем комиссии по сталинской премии. Театралы говорят, что в зрелом возрасте и далее он каждый день ел гречневую кашу. А когда молоденькие актрисы на профсоюзных собраниях возмущались, что для получения приличной роли в театре, надо обязательно переспать с главным режиссером, отвечал: "Не обязательно, но желательно" (с характерным оканием).  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему такой вывод? Обожаю гречку.


В свете разговора о театре: "Нероли, любите ли Вы гречку так, как не люблю её я, то есть всеми силами души вашей, со всем энтузиазмом, со всем исступлением, к которому только способна пылкая молодость, жадная и страстная до впечатлений изящного?"
На всяк случай: ШУТКА. : )

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> В свете разговора о театре: "Нероли, любите ли Вы гречку так, как не люблю её я, то есть всеми силами души вашей, со всем энтузиазмом, со всем исступлением, к которому только способна пылкая молодость, жадная и страстная до впечатлений изящного?"
> На всяк случай: ШУТКА. : )


Простите, я на вашем театральном фоне как корова на льду, но мне вспомнился грузин, который на вопрос "Ты помидоры любишь?" ответил: "Кушать да, а так нет".

----------

Styeba (06.08.2013), Аурум (06.08.2013), Ашвария (06.08.2013), Дубинин (06.08.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простите, я на вашем театральном фоне как корова на льду, но мне вспомнился грузин, который на вопрос "Ты помидоры любишь?" ответил: "Кушать да, а так нет".


Значит, минимум, двое нас, таких! (Не считая оффтопного грузина... : )

----------

Neroli (06.08.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Театральный режиссер Немирович-Данченко прожил 85 лет, за 3 года до смерти, в 1940, его назначили председателем комиссии по сталинской премии. Театралы говорят, что в зрелом возрасте и далее он каждый день ел гречневую кашу. А когда молоденькие актрисы на профсоюзных собраниях возмущались, что для получения приличной роли в театре, надо обязательно переспать с главным режиссером, отвечал: "Не обязательно, но желательно" (с характерным оканием).


Гречка --  великая сила искусства!

----------


## Neroli

> Гречка --  великая сила искусства!


Гречка вообще космонавт.

----------

Aion (06.08.2013), AndyZ (06.08.2013), Styeba (06.08.2013), Аурум (06.08.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013), Юй Кан (06.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Гречка вообще космонавт.


А БФ — клей?

----------

Neroli (06.08.2013), Аурум (06.08.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013), Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А БФ — клей?

----------


## Нико

> А БФ — клей?


Тот ещё клей :EEK!:

----------


## Kit

> Про аппендицит - это, конечно, беспочвенное народное поверье.
> А вот сырую гречку надо обязательно промыть если не варить, а просто вскипятить. Один хороший знакомый из Киева так заливал гречневую крупу холодной водой, настаивал и питался. И что-то ему стало нехорошо. Отнёс не вскрытый идентичный пакет гречки и остатки из начатого в лабораторию. Оказалось, что эта крупа вся содержит формальдегид. Про Россию не знаю. Его знакомый в Москве проверял две партии гречки - с ней всё было нормально.


Так формальдегид распадется от температуры или его просто смыть нужно?
Я обычно промываю и заливаю кипятком оставляю на 6-8 часов, и потом ем. Пока вроде плохо не было, но сомнения были... вроде как почти сырую крупу ешь...

----------


## Ашвария

> Так формальдегид распадется от температуры или его просто смыть нужно?
> Я обычно промываю и заливаю кипятком оставляю на 6-8 часов, и потом ем. Пока вроде плохо не было, но сомнения были... вроде как почти сырую крупу ешь...


Химических веществ, тем более формальдегида, в крупе вообще не должно быть, но таков уж факт. В Киеве (это там случай был) вообще Чернобыль недалеко, не говоря о всём другом. И ещё если довести всё-таки кашу до кипения перед употреблением, то хотя бы убьёте в ней инфекции, в том числе грибки, которые там могут быть. Часть витаминов конечно разрушится, но не все.

----------

Kit (06.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Тот ещё клей


Тот типа другой...

----------


## Нико

> Тот типа другой...


Но похожий.....

----------


## Kit

> Химических веществ, тем более формальдегида, в крупе вообще не должно быть, но таков уж факт. В Киеве (это там случай был) вообще Чернобыль недалеко, не говоря о всём другом. И ещё если довести всё-таки кашу до кипения перед употреблением, то хотя бы убьёте в ней инфекции, в том числе грибки, которые там могут быть. Часть витаминов конечно разрушится, но не все.


А если залить кипятком? Просто у меня не всегда есть возможность именно варить на плите...

----------


## Ашвария

> А если залить кипятком? Просто у меня не всегда есть возможность именно варить на плите...


То что Вы залили кипятком - это лишили большинства микробов. А если соблюдать правила асептики (всё контактирующее с объектом должно быть стерильно), то новая инфекция появиться не сможет. Для этого и стенки посуды, и крышку тоже обливают кипятком, и внутренней частью крышку на стол не кладут, когда заливают крупу водой. Проверено.

----------

Kit (06.08.2013)

----------


## Kit

> То что Вы залили кипятком - это лишили большинства микробов. А если соблюдать правила асептики (всё контактирующее с объектом должно быть стерильно), то новая инфекция появиться не сможет. Для этого и стенки посуды, и крышку тоже обливают кипятком, и внутренней частью крышку на стол не кладут, когда заливают крупу водой. Проверено.


Да, так и делаю. Стараюсь во всяком случаем именно обдавать кипятком.

----------


## Джигме

> Меня пугает дряхлось, немощность, маразм и любовники, умирающие в моей постели.


Ну ну, типа такие были :Smilie:

----------

Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## До

Статистически, кто больше ест риса в среднем живёт дольше, потому что больше всего рис едят жители Японии, а они чаще совершают мошенничество с не регистрацией смерти, чтоб продолжать получать пенсию умерших.

----------

Буль (07.08.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013)

----------


## Бо

> Ученые: употребление каши способно продлить жизнь


А поедание каши спасает от возможных смертельных несчастных случаев в течение жизненного срока?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Исследователи пришли к выводу, что у людей, употреблявших не менее 25 граммов крупы ежедневно, риск умереть от рака был на 20 процентов меньше по сравнению с теми, кто съедал меньше 15 граммов крупы в сутки.


Как хорошо быть ученым. Если бы употреблявшие дохли бы чаще (ведь кто-то по любому должен дохнуть чаще), тоже был бы научный результат!  :Smilie: 

P.S.  И АиФ, конечно, газета.

----------


## Кузьмич

> У неё постоянно было артериальное давление 110/70, ясный ум, чувство юмора, лёгкий макияж, два любовника (которые периодически менялись в связи с безвременным уходом).


Они друг с другом менялись? Какая страшная готика!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> А какая в Индии "недорогая крупа", 5 кг которой будут бесплатно выдавать?


Скорее всего, это "Доступное жилье" по-индийски  :Big Grin: .

----------

Нико (07.08.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ешьте гречневую кашу и вы не умрете в постели своего любовника.


Он умрет там один ?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Да этого никто кроме Козерогов не знает, но они, сами понимаете, узнают это, мягко говоря, не сразу...


А до скольки ждать?

----------


## Жека

> Крупу никакую в Индии чёй-то не видела. Один рис, рис, рис.... Тошнит от него уже. А гречку только в Дели достать можно, необжаренную. Зато овсянки тут хватает!


Это беда всего Индостана. На Ланке о каше тоже никто не слышал.
Хочу гречку  :Frown:

----------

Читтадхаммо (07.08.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Это беда всего Индостана. На Ланке о каше тоже никто не слышал.
> Хочу гречку


Я как то возил с собою в Таиланд гречку типа быстров ,все хотел отварить и с лангустами ,крабами приготовить как с мясом обычно дома готовлю,но увы ,пришлось выкинуть перед вылетом ,так как совсем о ней забыл и увидел гречку  разбирая вещи.Хотел отдать дежурной в гостинице так она замахала руками дескать не надо ей непонятно чего,хотя крупу похожую на гречку видел там -она мелче и светлее .

----------

Жека (07.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А до скольки ждать?


Ну где-то после сорока ситуация начинает потихоньку проясняться...  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Ну где-то после сорока ситуация начинает потихоньку проясняться...


*Кузьмич*, как узнаю - отпишусь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> *Кузьмич*, как узнаю - отпишусь.


Анекдот вспомнился. 

На приёме у детского психолога:
-Ну, сколько нам годиков?
-Скоро пять будет...
-У, какие мы оптимисты!

 :Cool:

----------

Neroli (07.08.2013), Кузьмич (07.08.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

пробовал проращивать зелёную гречку, за полтора дня ничего так и не прорасло.

----------


## Ануруддха

Возможно гречка не совсем зеленая, в смысле ее таки термически обработали. Либо технология не соблюдена. А так она в течение нескольких часов начинает прорастать.

----------


## Legba

> Анекдот вспомнился. 
> 
> На приёме у детского *психолога*:
> -Ну, сколько нам годиков?
> -Скоро пять будет...
> -У, какие мы оптимисты!


Строго говоря, анекдот про *онколога*. Иначе теряется смысл  :Wink:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

по цвету зелёная. но похоже ее умудрились обратотать химией. так как при замачивании, промывании появляется запах шампуня-дезодоранта.
стоит недёшево, 100р. за кг

----------

